# Coronavirus payment - review and payment of arrears



## Dinarius (29 Dec 2020)

In the light of the change of policy regarding Covid payments, namely, the taking into consideration earnings in 2018 and not just 2019, I applied for a re-rating of my weekly payment back in early September.

On September 17th I received an email stating that my re-rating application had been successful and that "Any arrears due will issue in the near future."

I immediately began to receive the re-rated payment of €350 per week. 

But, as of yet, I have received no arrears payments.

Is a delay of this long normal?

I'm assuming that arrears on my months on a lower payment are due to me.

Thanks.

D.


----------

